# Alright DoorDash folks, help me out here



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

How are y'all making money taking $3.00 orders?
Is it just in sheer numbers? You pick up 5 orders from Chipotle at 3.00 each and just 'stay busy' and hope for better tips?
Please explain to me what DoorDash's allure is.

I see it's like 5x busiers than Postmates around me.
What is it?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I decline anything under $7


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I reject anything under $6/4 miles. Its impossible to make money accepting those orders since it would barely cover gas.

You will miss out on a lot of good orders while wasting your time on those lowball ones


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Can someone please post a screenshot, like literally just ONE SCREENSHOT, of a "good order" that you consider worthwhile to accept?

I'm with @Jo3030 on this. The fact that people actually do this just baffles me. I have to believe there's something I'm missing here with DD.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I decline anything under $7


That is like a huge portion of pings near me


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I will say that there are more lowball orders than usual lately, esp today. Seems like the party might be coming to an end


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> Can someone please post a screenshot, like literally just ONE SCREENSHOT, of a "good order" that you consider worthwhile to accept?
> 
> I'm with @Jo3030 on this. The fact that people actually do this just baffles me. I have to believe there's something I'm missing here with DD.


heres 3 examples that make doing this worth it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Out of 100 orders, how many unicorns we talking about here?
Cuz I've done 25 and have MAYBE gotten a higher tip ONCE.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> heres 3 examples that make doing this worth it.
> View attachment 453855
> View attachment 453854
> View attachment 453853


Have u noticed more lowball offers than usual lately? The last 2 weeks and esp today?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh and the higher tip was like $1 higher.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Out of 100 orders, how many unicorns we talking about here?
> Cuz I've done 25 and have MAYBE gotten a higher tip ONCE.


All I can say is decline until u see one that's worth it. Doesn't matter if its 20 in a row. Its like playing poker, keep folding until u get a hand worth playing

Good orders have been harder to come by the last 2 weeks though. Maybe its just for me I don't know. Im surprised more people haven't been talking about it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> All I can say is decline until u see one that's worth it. Doesn't matter if its 20 in a row. Its like playing poker, keep folding until u get a hand worth playing
> 
> Good orders have been harder to come by the last 2 weeks though. Maybe its just for me I don't know. Im surprised more people haven't been talking about it.


What is your bare minimum?
Does it matter where you are picking up? Where you are going?
In/Out of city? Towards somewhere in particular? Going towards home?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> How are y'all making money taking $3.00 orders?
> Is it just in sheer numbers? You pick up 5 orders from Chipotle at 3.00 each and just 'stay busy' and hope for better tips?
> Please explain to me what DoorDash's allure is.
> 
> ...


Just keep ignoring them. Something better will come along.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> What is your bare minimum?
> Does it matter where you are picking up? Where you are going?
> In/Out of city? Towards somewhere in particular? Going towards home?


$6 is the bare minimum, I wont even accept $5.99. That $6 can be 4 mile total trip max. I typically try and stay within a 4 mile radius from my house so I def don't take orders that dropoff too far from home, even if the pay is fair. There's certain restaurants I wont pick up from because they take too long. After working the same area for while it only takes a second to figure out if an order is worth accepting.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> All I can say is decline until u see one that's worth it. Doesn't matter if its 20 in a row. Its like playing poker, keep folding until u get a hand worth playing
> 
> Good orders have been harder to come by the last 2 weeks though. Maybe its just for me I don't know. Im surprised more people haven't been talking about it.


U right so many low offers last couple weeks..
In my area all good tippers moved to grub hub..
People they tip good they no wanna theirs delivery bounce around..im pretty sure they all know we can see full tips on grub hub


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Strategy


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Capitalism said:


> U right so many low offers last couple weeks..
> In my area all good tippers moved to grub hub..
> People they tip good they no wanna theirs delivery bounce around..im pretty sure they all know we can see full tips on grub hub


I knew I couldn't be the only one, Ive been on the other apps a lot more lately. Im just hoping it picks back up but not counting on it.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ghwwe72 said:


> heres 3 examples that make doing this worth it.
> View attachment 453855
> View attachment 453854
> View attachment 453853





uberboy1212 said:


> All I can say is decline until u see one that's worth it. Doesn't matter if its 20 in a row. Its like playing poker, keep folding until u get a hand worth playing
> 
> Good orders have been harder to come by the last 2 weeks though. Maybe its just for me I don't know. Im surprised more people haven't been talking about it.


Ok so what you posted, is a bunch of orders that SURPRISE tipped well and were worth the effort - though you had absolutely no reason to think they were worth your time when you accepted them. So is the "strategy" to work for basically spare pocket change in the hopes that eventually someone will leave a good tip?

Can you please post a screenshot of an initial request that is "worth it" to take? I still have yet to see a single one. Ever.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Just keep ignoring them. Something better will come along.


What is your bare minimum?



uberboy1212 said:


> $6 is the bare minimum, I wont even accept $5.99. That $6 can be 4 mile total trip max. I typically try and stay within a 4 mile radius from my house so I def don't take orders that dropoff too far from home, even if the pay is fair. There's certain restaurants I wont pick up from because they take too long. After working the same area for while it only takes a second to figure out if an order is worth accepting.


Alright thanks.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Strategy


What does that even mean?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Min min is 10 bucks. and it better be under 5 miles .
I have a ghetto here what the app says is what i get paid .
In better area only 30 min away only on gh people will tip more later never on dd they may give cash never up the tip in the app . 
Im taking next month off ! golf course is calling my name


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

If I waited for only 10$ pings, I'd have to wait like 100 pings ROFL.
I'm exaggerating but it's less than 10% of pings.

Also, my area is NOTORIOUS for non-tippers.
Like, if it says 5 bucks, I expect ONLY 5 bucks. 0 more.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> If I waited for only 10$ pings, I'd have to wait like 100 pings ROFL.
> I'm exaggerating but it's less than 10% of pings.
> 
> Also, my area is NOTORIOUS for non-tippers.
> Like, if it says 5 bucks, I expect ONLY 5 bucks. 0 more.


Not really an exaggeration, $10 min/order would be damn near impossible for 99% of dashers. I guess if you're in an area that gives constant bonuses maybe. My acceptance rate is 30% using my min/order


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wage slavery can presumably make up the losses in volume.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

My AR is 18% and that is only bc in the last 2 days I've been getting 8-12mi for 3.75-8.50. The ones I normally take are $8-10 for 1-3mi. Seems like there is a wait at almost all restaurants now, so a $3-7 is just not worth it.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

My AR is floating around 10. I was at 5%. $7 is usually my minimum and thats usually up to 2 or three miles. I declined 32 out of 33 requests. most being Walmart and hyvee orders. others are low pay or way to long of a distance. I am never going to be a top dasher. haha I wouldn't make any money doing that.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I completely agree DD offers have become complete garbage over the last couple of weeks. I'm lead to believe DD is doing some testing. With the horrible offers and having the schedule wide open, it seems they're trying to figure out how low they can go and still get food delivered. Eventually things will open back up and people will go back to work and this will definitely leave a huge void that DD will have to face. Things should change once DD has that "oh shit " moment lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Another sign of things coming to an end: the schedule is not open for the first time since the pandemic started. I was able to dash anytime up until today. I think a lot drivers are starting to come back from taking a break.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> What is your bare minimum?
> 
> 
> Alright thanks.
> ...


I'll go to six dollars if the trip is short.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Orders are back to normal for me so far. $1.50 peak pay def helps


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

AR on DoorDash for me is very low, like 15-30% depending on how things are rolling. Like people said, I decline the low ball. Sometimes I might take a lowball if I'm sitting in the parking lot, restaurant I know has food ready on time, and it's <1 mile (or <5 minutes). If you are in DC, perhaps try sliding to a different area if all you see are $3. Might be worth a few minute drive to greener pastures. I would try somewhere like Reston, Alexandria, Bethesda, Tyson's (shrug). Maybe you already gave that a try.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I only take above 8 and it depends on the mileage.... even if I get offer almost same drop off for second order and they off $3 reject... I know it’s unusual with higher tips now.. but hell mo to $3 dollar order


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

When you say mileage, that's total mileage listed.
So say, if it says $6 and it's 6.9 miles, you mean the TOTAL 6.9 miles right? Not the miles JUST to the restaurants?

I had a mental hard & fast rule of $1 a mile in my head. If it's 6.9 miles, it better be 7 bucks and above.
But it looks like the far away trips may be money losers as well, even at a dollar a mile.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Ghwwe72 said:


> View attachment 453866
> View attachment 453867
> View attachment 453868
> View attachment 453869


You're killing it dude.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> You're killing it dude.


It just depends on the area too... and a lot factors. But kudos to other guy who getting nice number on less activity time


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Def raise ur minimum depending on the orders ur getting. With +$1.50 peak pay now my min goes up to $7


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would post my screenshots and what I make per mile and per week but most people here don’t like my honesty regarding ant-like drivers so the heck with you all LOL.

SIDENOTE: Last week $1.34 per mile, and a little under $21 per hour., And that’s only working five days and enjoying the beautiful weather on my balcony overlooking the lake.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> heres 3 examples that make doing this worth it.
> View attachment 453855
> View attachment 453854
> View attachment 453853


So you were shown a payment when the order came in of 58, 9.37, & 31.06. I think everyone in here would agree those are good orders to accept and hope for larger payouts when it is completed. What they, and I am in this group, don't understand are the people that accept the 3.00 payouts when the order comes in. I don't and know a large group in my area that ignore them as well. Someone takes them because it doesn't ever seem to get back to us with a higher payout. Who would ever accept a 3.00 payout offer?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> I would post my screenshots and what I make per mile and per week but most people here don't like my honesty regarding ant-like drivers so the heck with you all LOL.
> 
> SIDENOTE: Last week $1.34 per mile, and a little under $21 per hour., And that's only working five days and enjoying the beautiful weather on my balcony overlooking the lake.


Post your screenshots.
Orders you take. That are considered good orders.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Post your screenshots.
> Orders you take. That are considered good orders.


I don't even think of taking one under $8, unless it's literally a 12 minute round trip from ping to restaurant to dropoff, lowest I'll go is $6. Depending on traffic and dropoff area (apartments, housing tracts that are hard to navigate). Screenshots TBH don't help unless you know the area I drive in.

OK just got a $7.50 Jersey Mike's, I'm literally 150 feet from their door in their parking lot. Pick up will be ready, drop off is 2.7 miles away, at least half of that expressway on and off easy, turnaround time under 12 minutes. But if I post that screenshot you won't understand the entirety of the whole transaction.



Solid 5 said:


> I don't even think of taking one under $8, unless it's literally a 12 minute round trip from ping to restaurant to dropoff, lowest I'll go is $6. Depending on traffic and dropoff area (apartments, housing tracts that are hard to navigate). Screenshots TBH don't help unless you know the area I drive in.
> 
> OK just got a $7.50 Jersey Mike's, I'm literally 150 feet from their door in their parking lot. Pick up will be ready, drop off is 2.7 miles away, at least half of that expressway on and off easy, turnaround time under 12 minutes. But if I post that screenshot you won't understand the entirety of the whole transaction.


Just dropped off order, I'm pretty sure it was exactly 12 minutes from ping to drop off


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Good order depends in a lot factor... time? Mileage? Busy or not... but nothing below 8. I also look at drop off. How far I have to travel to get new request 


Jo3030 said:


> Post your screenshots.
> Orders you take. That are considered good orders.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Post your screenshots.
> Orders you take. That are considered good orders.


Accept $6-$7 min/order and 3-4 mile max. 2/1 $/mile ratio is good ($8/4 miles etc). I see ur in DC so u won't be able to do $8 min/order unless u want a single digit acceptance rate.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have refused $15+ orders, that have taken me 17 miles in one direction and putting me completely out of my area so everything back is dead miles. Because my area is so busy I could do two orders of eight dollars each in the time it takes me to do that one $15 order and come back, sometimes I could do two and be on my third in that time. IMO why do an order for $17 for example that is......

1) 3-4 minutes to restaurant
2) 2-3 minutes from car to pickup to car
3) 23-27 minutes to dropoff (which is about 16-19 miles in my area)
4) at least 14-18 minutes back to my radius

And these numbers are during Covid, time increases with more cars on road.

It also does not include double dipping multi apps.

SIDENOTE: I drive a Civic Hybrid and gas in my area is as low as $1.29 and that is NOT a place like BJs or Costco or Sams. Most places are between $1.49 and $1.69 before Gas Buddy discount.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> How far I have to travel to get new request


One of my key factors. I have 3 hot spots with restaurants. And one area WWAYYYY out to the east I call No Mans Land. 15 minute driver out there, which means 15 minutes back to where you can get next pickup. Better be a good order to entice me out there.

I want stuff I can flow between the 3 hot spots and be close to my next pickup.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

3 whole dollars?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Pretty standard solid order for me


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Alright now we're talkin'.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Didn't post any earlier because I had +$1.50 peak pay until 2 which isn't normal for me

A good amount of these $6-$7 orders pay over the guaranteed amount sometimes &.50 sometimes $15


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> When you say mileage, that's total mileage listed.
> So say, if it says $6 and it's 6.9 miles, you mean the TOTAL 6.9 miles right? Not the miles JUST to the restaurants?
> 
> I had a mental hard & fast rule of $1 a mile in my head. If it's 6.9 miles, it better be 7 bucks and above.
> But it looks like the far away trips may be money losers as well, even at a dollar a mile.


Yes for sure..
1$ per mile is not good if u have to put some dead miles back to the nearest restaurants ..


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> One of my key factors. I have 3 hot spots with restaurants. And one area WWAYYYY out to the east I call No Mans Land. 15 minute driver out there, which means 15 minutes back to where you can get next pickup. Better be a good order to entice me out there.
> 
> I want stuff I can flow between the 3 hot spots and be close to my next pickup.
> 
> View attachment 454175


Yup, that's how I roll as well. You gotta know your area though. Lots of trial and error in the beginning.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> How are y'all making money taking $3.00 orders?
> Is it just in sheer numbers? You pick up 5 orders from Chipotle at 3.00 each and just 'stay busy' and hope for better tips?
> Please explain to me what DoorDash's allure is.
> 
> ...


You probably should work peak periods, like lunch and dinner hours, then cherry pick your calls. Don't waste gasoline and time over small non- tipping customers.



uberboy1212 said:


> View attachment 454263


That one, I would come in on.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Sometimes, it's easier and better to climb the tree and pick the fruit rather than lay on the ground waiting for one to fall in your mouth


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> How are y'all making money taking $3.00 orders?
> Is it just in sheer numbers? You pick up 5 orders from Chipotle at 3.00 each and just 'stay busy' and hope for better tips?
> Please explain to me what DoorDash's allure is.
> 
> ...


I don't accept anything less than $6 and at minimum the equivalent of $1 per mile. Reject every offer lower than that.

Between DD, GH, and UE I have about 3800 deliveries. In my experience once you start accepting $3 offers you will get more and more of them. The AI will learn to give the crap to @Jo3030, he will eat anything. Also, work the peak times, if you are working non busy hours you get crap fast food offers.

Of course no one knows for sure how the AI works, but I'm convinced. When DD changed the pay model and we started getting these $3 offers I just rejected every one of them. Reject 3 or 4 in a row and then I would get a $12 offer. Now, I have top dasher status and I barely ever get an offer less than my minimum. When I do occasionally, I reject them.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

One of my DD friends scored bigly on this Unicorn a couple days ago. She finally got her first $200 day lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

+$4 peak pay until 2, maybe all the declining paid off


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Just wait til peak pay its $4.50 here now... I haven't gotten 1 order request in 58 minutes but... oh wait I'm screwed never mind


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber1111uber said:


> Just wait til peak pay its $4.50 here now... I haven't gotten 1 order request in 58 minutes but... oh wait I'm screwed never mind


These days I actually get orders though. I'm not used to actually getting orders with peak pay, this is new to me. I used to dread it because it meant it was going to be dead.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> One of my DD friends scored bigly on this Unicorn a couple days ago. She finally got her first $200 day lol
> View attachment 454712


$8.50 is the "secret amount" to get more of a pay out.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> $8.50 is the "secret amount" to get more of a pay out.


lol not anymore or at least not in my market.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> lol not anymore or at least not in my market.
> View attachment 454765
> View attachment 454768
> View attachment 454769


Actually the first one was $8.50, with the two dollar peak pay added made it $10.50.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I want to show this because it's a tougher decision. The first 2 were pretty easy accepts for me but this one I had to think a little. I know some drivers would decline this but my peak pay just ended so this isn't too bad of an order. Plus the dropoff isn't too far from my place. Now if this took me 5+ miles from home then it's an easy decline.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

And to think there are drivers who will take that junk... rather wait


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

And it pays over









Accepted this since it was on the way home


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I find usually the ones that end in a .50 usually pay something more. I've only had two unicorns on DD that that the tip was more than $12 , one for $24.** And another for almost $45. But I don't accept anything under $7 and generally won't drive more than 5 miles. This is out of 386 deliveries. UE is generally way better as far as getting high tips very low distance where I work.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> I decline anything under $7


I do uberEats and a decline everything over $6. I found that the money is in the total quantity of food delivered, not in the length of trips, because people tip based on the food tab. I can deliver far more food, on the whole, with short tips, and make a lot more in tips on short trips, and not have to leave the area ( long trips take me out of my area where I live, and I just want to deliver in my own neighborhood ). Yesterday, for some reason, I decided to accept an $8 trip. Well, it was one glass of tea from Kung Fu Tea, and it took me from San Marcos biz district all the way down to La Costa ( where I had to dead head back ) and the customer was a teenager. Getting there and back sucked up 45 minutes, for 8 bucks and no tip. on a short trip, getting stiffed is far less painful. UberX is about trip quality, UberEats ( for me ) is about food quantity.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I do uberEats and a decline everything over $6. I found that the money is in the total quantity of food delivered, not in the length of trips, because people tip based on the food tab. I can deliver far more food, on the whole, with short tips, and make a lot more in tips on short trips, and not have to leave the area ( long trips take me out of my area where I live, and I just want to deliver in my own neighborhood ). Yesterday, for some reason, I decided to accept an $8 trip. Well, it was one glass of tea from Kung Fu Tea, and it took me from San Marcos biz district all the way down to La Costa ( where I had to dead head back ) and the customer was a teenager. Getting there and back sucked up 45 minutes, for 8 bucks and no tip. on a short trip, getting stiffed is far less painful. UberX is about trip quality, UberEats ( for me ) is about food quantity.


Ok we are talking about doordash but anyways why didn't you cancel it after you saw it was just for one tea??


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I do uberEats and a decline everything over $6. I found that the money is in the total quantity of food delivered, not in the length of trips, because people tip based on the food tab. I can deliver far more food, on the whole, with short tips, and make a lot more in tips on short trips, and not have to leave the area ( long trips take me out of my area where I live, and I just want to deliver in my own neighborhood ). Yesterday, for some reason, I decided to accept an $8 trip. Well, it was one glass of tea from Kung Fu Tea, and it took me from San Marcos biz district all the way down to La Costa ( where I had to dead head back ) and the customer was a teenager. Getting there and back sucked up 45 minutes, for 8 bucks and no tip. on a short trip, getting stiffed is far less painful. UberX is about trip quality, UberEats ( for me ) is about food quantity.


I decline anything over $5 on UE. They'll make u drive an extra 5 miles to make $2 more. It's all about tips with UE now. It's weird saying that because nobody used to tip on UE


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I decline anything over $5 on UE. They'll make u drive an extra 5 miles to make $2 more. It's all about tips with UE now. It's weird saying that because nobody used to tip on UE


5 miles extra out of the way to a non tipper who lives around a bunch Burger Kings and McDonald's


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I don’t do McDonald’s or bk on UE ... will do on DD if the pay is good


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I don't do McDonald's or bk on UE ... will do on DD if the pay is good


I use to do McDonald's from 230pm until about 4pm when they aren't busy , now the drive thrus are insane due to everything going on.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> I use to do McDonald's from 230pm until about 4pm when they aren't busy , now the drive thrus are insane due to everything going on.


True... the problem at the bk in my area is not the lane but they don't have all the stuff... so I banned them from my list... it would be a waste getting to the window and then telling half of the order cannot be made....


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> True... the problem at the bk in my area is not the lane but they don't have all the stuff... so I banned them from my list... it would be a waste getting to the window and then telling half of the order cannot be made....


Yeah I did a burger king once before the covid same issue the ones here require you to go inside and their staff is pretty ratchet compared to the McDonald's in my area so after that one I said never again &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I started DD on Monday. The app SUCKS!

Did 11 deliveries in about six hours and made around $85. I ended my "Dash" and went to cash out. Nope! "Your &#128179; was recently *updated" - *but it wasn't. I had just added it. Those funds are stuck until sometime next week.

Needing money, I switched on Eats. Made $65 in around three hours.

I wanted to give DD a glowing review here but yeah, no. They fall short in every aspect.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I started DD on Monday. The app SUCKS!
> 
> Did 11 deliveries in about six hours and made around $85. I ended my "Dash" and went to cash out. Nope! "Your &#128179; was recently *updated" - *but it wasn't. I had just added it. Those funds are stuck until sometime next week.
> 
> ...


It's a security measure for fast cash awhile ago probably still now too many naive drivers were being scammed or claiming to be. Their fast cash fee is too high anyways I think it's like $1.99 just wait for direct deposit


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> It's a security measure for fast cash awhile ago probably still now too many naive drivers were being scammed or claiming to be. Their fast cash fee is too high anyways I think it's like $1.99 just wait for direct deposit


Yikes. Eats all the way.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yikes. Eats all the way.


The same scam happens on UE too. I wouldn't be so quick to say UE still run both apps!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> The same scam happens on UE too. I wouldn't be so quick to say UE still run both apps!


I cash out when I want to for 50 cents. DD is buggy as hell.

After the seven day hold, I'll reconsider. But I've earned substantially more on Eats.

Also not a fan of how DD locks you into a region and time frame. However, that does cut back a bit on competition.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I agree with you about the region lock most actually nearly all my orders on DD pull me out of my region by a 2-3 miles so I don't get any pings until I cross a certain road. It's open schedules in my market now on DD so it's been kind of slow this last week or two.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> How are y'all making money taking $3.00 orders?
> Is it just in sheer numbers? You pick up 5 orders from Chipotle at 3.00 each and just 'stay busy' and hope for better tips?
> Please explain to me what DoorDash's allure is.
> 
> ...


Only newbs take $3 orders. Just decline any under $6 and $2mile all dd cares about is customer approval rating 4.2 plus. Skip the red card orders and the low end fast food. I make $20 to $25 hour avg. Cherry pick every order


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> Oh and the higher tip was like $1 higher.


We have been reading that all you yanks have been dropping dead like fly's. But you guys seem to be having one big party. Is Donald telling the truth when he claims the virus is fake news ?


----------



## Sweetpete57 (Mar 1, 2020)

so do all the food delivery apps like door dash ALWAYS show how much you'll make before you accept? I've only been driving Uber for a month or so before the mandatory house arrest, and remember at first I didn't even know where i was going until i hit 'accept'.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sweetpete57 said:


> so do all the food delivery apps like door dash ALWAYS show how much you'll make before you accept? I've only been driving Uber for a month or so before the mandatory house arrest, and remember at first I didn't even know where i was going until i hit 'accept'.


Caviar does. UberEats gives you a guarantee but it doesn't include any tip.


----------



## Graham Wellington (Mar 19, 2019)

$8 minimum seems to be the sweet spot for DD. Minimum order pays $3, so any tip above $5 is rare. You can isolate certain orders and make them surge a buck or two by ending the dash and starting a new one. You'll get recycle pings with .50 cents to a dollar extra. Keep repeating until it caps or someone else takes it. It'll add up to a couple dollars extra per hour.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> Out of 100 orders, how many unicorns we talking about here?
> Cuz I've done 25 and have MAYBE gotten a higher tip ONCE.


The trick is to look at the restaurant and the number of items. If it's 9 items from a steak restaurant and it says $8.50 for instance, there's a very good chance it will be a $100 plus order, and the tip will be quite a bit higher than what's shown. If it says $8.00 and it's 3 items from Mcdonald's then in my market that's likely a $5 tip (because the base is usually $3) and the chance of it being higher is pretty slim. It might be worth it if your Mcdonald's is quick and the delivery is close.

Anything that comes in at $3-7 here is someone who is tipping less than $5. I simply never take those unless i'm going that direction or it's literally within a mile (there's a Pepperonis half a mile from my house, and i'll accept those coming back to my subdivision or close by and just go back home). But mostly if they can't tip $5 i'm not moving.

You can often tell by the amount if there's a chance for more. Here if it's $8.50 or $9.50 or $10.50 that's often going to be higher. But a lot of the time it's $8.50 and ends up as $9 because they tipped $6. So i look at the order and restaurant to determine if there's a good chance it's more or not.

Most times i won't take an order unless it's $2 a mile OR it has a good chance of being a nice payout. I don't accept fast food that i have to order. Never Wendys or Whataburger because they're just too slow here and you get stuck in the drive thru.

If it's a long way like 12 miles out I won't take it even if it's a $12 coming through (often it's a weird amount like $12.17). Most of that will be DD adding mileage pay because it's going to BFE and it's still a $5 tip but with the drive back it's not worth it to me. I WILL accept those if it's a good restaurant and a chance of more. Sometimes it's not, but 90% of the time now I'm right.

I only work two areas with DD. By my house in the suburbs and in town. I won't drive many miles at all in town because it takes too long and too much traffic (usually). Out here i look at the trip--if it's 5 miles on the freeway (common) to a good neighborhood i'll take that before i take 5 miles off the freeway to some of the lesser tipping areas.

Basically i would not accept any crap $3 runs, period. Most won't tip cash here. Maybe elsewhere they do. My minimum unless it's really close is $8 and I don't take those most times.

Right now i average about $20 per hour net, but that's with not much work and most of the time is at home. I know my area very well (lived here since 1994 and delivered pizza out here so i know where the good tips are subdivision wise) so that helps.

My acceptance rate is about 8% and my completion is about 85%. Rating is 4.92. I have enough leeway to cancel a trip once in a while if i realise those 9 items are all BS small things and decide not to bother.

Also, there are places i won't pick up from at certain times because they can't handle it when it's busy. So unless it may be a great payout i don't go there. It also seems that some restaurants have customers who always tip well, others don't.

This is what works for me in my area. Yours may be different. But i can't imagine anywhere where $3 trips are even worth taking unless everyone tips cash. Here they don't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

smithers54 said:


> My AR is floating around 10. I was at 5%. $7 is usually my minimum and thats usually up to 2 or three miles. I declined 32 out of 33 requests. most being Walmart and hyvee orders. others are low pay or way to long of a distance. I am never going to be a top dasher. haha I wouldn't make any money doing that.





Alltel77 said:


> I find usually the ones that end in a .50 usually pay something more. I've only had two unicorns on DD that that the tip was more than $12 , one for $24.** And another for almost $45. But I don't accept anything under $7 and generally won't drive more than 5 miles. This is out of 386 deliveries. UE is generally way better as far as getting high tips very low distance where I work.


See for me I went back and tried ubereats again because a lot of folks here said tips were up. The deliveries I took were all going to subdivisions that usually tip with pizza, so I was hopeful.

But no. Took 4 deliveries, got one tip for $2.19. I do way better with doordash.

I'm usually closer to 7 or 8%


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Double and triple dip among multiple apps, drop ones that pay less, pay attention to the number of items. Don't get tricked with the taco bell and del taco orders with 30-40 sauce packets. Expect to get warnings for being late and dropping orders, or be a slave and make less money and have 100% and happy faces on the app and a sad face at the bank.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Trust me, there is some bozo in my area that will take this order.....What it doesn't tell you that just the drive alone one way is between 24 and 28 minutes. That's not counting waiting for the order to be placed and all the dead miles back because the dropoff is very far out of my radius.

Here is another one that someone will take, again going out into no man's land with all dead miles coming back.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Trust me, there is some bozo in my area that will take this order.....What it doesn't tell you that just the drive alone one way is between 24 and 28 minutes. That's not counting waiting for the order to be placed and all the dead miles back because the dropoff is very far out of my radius.
> 
> Here is another one that someone will take, again going out into no man's land with all dead miles coming back.


Who would ever take that ??? I don't know why they allow people to order so far away. It might be more? Better be at least $40 more.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Who would ever take that ??? I don't know why they allow people to order so far away. It might be more? Better be at least $40 more.


Put it this way, there are drivers that will go into a restaurant and just show the phone with the order on it to the restaurant because they can't read the screen since it's in English. Door Dash loves them some immigrants.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Put it this way, there are drivers that will go into a restaurant and just show the phone with the order on it to the restaurant because they can't read the screen since it's in English. Door Dash loves them some immigrants.


Good point!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I passed on so many DD orders this weekend that it wasn't even funny. Three and four dollar orders left and right. People ordering ONE side item. Like a small order of fries. It was ridiculous.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I use to do McDonald's from 230pm until about 4pm when they aren't busy , now the drive thrus are insane due to everything going on.


McDs in this area is now the fastest drive through restaurant. They have really got their crap together. Even this morning grabbed me some sausage burritos, didn't have my foot on the break more than 5 seconds at a time. In and out <2 minutes, with like 2 cars in front of me at each of the dual order signs when I pulled up.



Benjamin M said:


> I cash out when I want to for 50 cents. DD is buggy as hell.


DD payout is like $2 also I believe.



Solid 5 said:


> Trust me, there is some bozo in my area that will take this order.....What it doesn't tell you that just the drive alone one way is between 24 and 28 minutes. That's not counting waiting for the order to be placed and all the dead miles back because the dropoff is very far out of my radius.
> Post automatically merged: Saturday at 12:13 PM
> Here is another one that someone will take, again going out into no man's land with all dead miles coming back.


Generally like most I decline. But Saturday, 9:00ish pm. Had an Uber Eats come over for base of $18. Now, I was probably 10 minutes from the Sushi place for pickup and Uber estimated it at 50 minutes delivery time. Think it would have been more like 35-40 minutes as this place always has the food ready and no traffic around. Was an expensive order as well. But it was going up on top of a mountain that is waaaay out there. In hindsight, I wish I would have accepted it. Only big money houses up there and my curiosity been bugging me ever since. Easily could have been $10-$20 tip or more. Maybe a magical unicorn. I'll never know.....


----------



## Sweetpete57 (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't plan on doing to food delivery stuff, but don't you get kicked off if you decline too many orders? My friend did DD part time and said it didn't take many declines before they suspended his account.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweetpete57 said:


> I don't plan on doing to food delivery stuff, but don't you get kicked off if you decline too many orders? My friend did DD part time and said it didn't take many declines before they suspended his account.


Acceptance rate doesn't matter. They can't legally deactivate u for acceptance rate as an independent contractor. You can get in trouble for canceling orders though (accepting an order then canceling).

They do somewhat reward drivers with high acceptance rate with the ability to dash anytime without having to get on schedule


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Sweetpete57 said:


> so do all the food delivery apps like door dash ALWAYS show how much you'll make before you accept? I've only been driving Uber for a month or so before the mandatory house arrest, and remember at first I didn't even know where i was going until i hit 'accept'.


Uber Eats is the worst


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This has been eye opening.


----------

